# my 95 sentra



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

my first car and i still miss it 









for now...










































for sentra owners scorch's wing will not fit... i need to raise it up a little to clear the sides...

future mods (listed in priority)

tint
drop (eibach sportlines + kyb agx)
nx2000 brakes (waiting for friend to take his off)
crystal clear headlights
c/f hood
se-l tails or c/f altezzas (i dislike but would flow better with wing)

im debating either to do a sr20det swap or just buy a 97 200sx se-r down the street...

what you would guys do?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think im in love with your grille.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

just buy 200 sx se-r BTW nice monster truck you got there :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

lol i knew somebody would pick on me for the gap... it is bad and i will correct it... i coulda got some springs right now and slapped it on but i wanna do it right and save up for the agx's as well... ohh yea and i hope to get sides as well... think i need a rear too?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

How much did you pay for the GTR front bumper?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Kalel said:


> How much did you pay for the GTR front bumper?


140


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im really liking your grille. The way the Nissan emblem looks like its just floating is awesome. You should paint the grille mounts black to hide them a little.

What mods do you have? Where did you get that bumper for $140?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> 140


Where the hell do u get that bumper for $140?!?!?!?! Goodness, i want one.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks good, like what you sed you jus gotta get rid of that gap lol. Post some pics after the drop, it will look better.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks pretty good, definitely needs a drop though. And what the hell did you do to the reflector bar and door handles?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I just noticed the doorhandles that looks very nice


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i got the bumper used from a local guy with the trade of my stock bumper... also traded my grille which from what i see was a modified 95-97 with mesh and the nissan emblem put on the middle... 

i attempted to paint the rear panel body color but the color was way off i know i will fix it either by myself or a body shop... anybody know the name of the color for spray paint matching my color? i think its platinum somethin i think... thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe the color code is KN4.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nice lookin ride man. i don't know if it bothers you or not..but i could see the radiator support and grille support through the mesh of my gtr bumper and my 98 sentra grille so i sprayed them both flat black. looks much better now. kick ass deal on the bumper...mine cost me about $300 more than that


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what kind of grill is that..


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

this is pretty much it for this summer...

crystal clear headlights









AD22VF brake upgrade









tint 35% front / 5% rear


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

last few mods before winter:

crystal clear headlights
5300k H4 HID conversion
Viper alarm / remote start
another 12" Alpine Type-R
GPS

i'll take more pics tomorrow.

the stock GLE alloys barely clear the ad22s !


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks very nice, I need a kit for my car but not too sure yet on which to pick gtr or extreme


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks very nice, I need a kit for my car but not too sure yet on which to pick gtr or extreme


 thanks... i prefer the clean look of the gtr kit (i still need to complete it)... its completely up to you... there are so many people with the gtr kit lately that it might get played out =x sure hope not !


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> thanks... i prefer the clean look of the gtr kit (i still need to complete it)... its completely up to you... there are so many people with the gtr kit lately that it might get played out =x sure hope not !


Yes thats true alot of people got/getting that kit. Im thinking to think on how it would look with my predator hood. It might flow better with the Extreme kit


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Extreme Body Kit((((((Vis)))))))*


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

one of the best mods ever!


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

^Where'd you get the xenon system?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Group Buy Thread
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169935&page=1&pp=15

Vendor
http://www.hidplace.com/

Supposed to be over but direct link to receive group buy price
http://www.hidplace.com/altimas.html


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

night pics


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

looks nice man i like the rims


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

newest mod










thanks to BookTalon for the seats...

anybody know how to make the rears fit?


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

are those P11 seats or what?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

p10 i think... they look pretty worn to be p11


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I want the GTR kit but they want like 1200$


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride, love the kit, all you need now is drop that bitch


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> Group Buy Thread
> http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169935&page=1&pp=15
> 
> these dont have Hella ballasts  right?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

heh yea i know i need a drop... which will happen before spring...

those are mcculoch ballasts... which are one of the best next to hella.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i wonder if those HID will be blinding with those crystals, i have a set of crystals as well and i wanna get H.I.Ds probobly around summer time


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I got a grille like that too, only my emblem is offset


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

heh love the grill 

hids aren't blinding... just aim them low... i pass cops and follow all the time and never got pulled over for em (only for tints)


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

update:










coilovers, c/f hood then im done exterior wise


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what coilovers are you gonna get ?


----------



## ImportNissan96 (Mar 25, 2005)

What kind of brakes do you have? AEM?!?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ImportNissan96 said:


> What kind of brakes do you have? AEM?!?


nx2000 breaks is what he said earlier

very clean, you need to get the crystal clear corners to match the headlights though.


----------



## 1flyB4teen (Dec 12, 2003)

*nice*

Nice ride you got going for you. :thumbup: 

I agree, you might want to get the matching clear corners for you headlights before you're done with the exterior. It'll look great once you lower it. Sweat ride.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Looks awesome man. How'd you get those G20 seats in? I've beed looking around can't find instructions or to know how difficult it will be.

Later,


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

This car was a different color correct? I hope you had the jams painted to match?!


Looks good, will look even better once you drop it!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

b14_stealth is right i have ad22s, looking into rear discs by summer.

coilovers: am looking for a pair of used gcs on agx, if not by summer i'll get tein basics.

i have stealth corners









however i bought em used from ebay (sethwas here) he broke the tab and used glue as a temporary fix. the glue has worn out and the corner almost fell off on the highway =(. so i'll fix that side when i have time.

i bought the g20 seats used here and they already were swapped on b13 rails. and as we all know b13 seats fit in b14s no problem. ask booktalon here he is the one who sold them. dont expect a response tho because i am missing pieces on the seats and have been completely ignored.

jambs are not painted (i'm really broke) however i plan to paint them flat black to match soon interior. i have almost all black interior pieces (except headliner, sunroof cover, seatbelts, the little things). tan interior in a blue car is definitely ugly.

thanks to JayL for the se-l sides and rear lip.

thinking of se-l tails, however my gf wants "altezzas" what a dilema


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks man. If you do get the euro tails atleast gete'm black to match the stealth. =)

Lata


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks sweet now, just lower it. Please dont put altezzas on it, it will kill the look IMO. SEL taillights would look sweet.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

haha yea i know not a fan of altezzas (although the c/f ones would match the wing and soon c/f hood)










just paid a guy on sr20forum for ground controls, now trying to get used agxs from a local.

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Car looks real good, looks better than last year. I look forward on seeing this on one of the meets. Keep up the good work :thumbup: .


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

The car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> nice lookin ride man. i don't know if it bothers you or not..but i could see the radiator support and grille support through the mesh of my gtr bumper and my 98 sentra grille so i sprayed them both flat black. looks much better now. kick ass deal on the bumper...mine cost me about $300 more than that



For a GTR? Are you serious?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> haha yea i know not a fan of altezzas (although the c/f ones would match the wing and soon c/f hood)


they're not real CF and look kinda cheap, don't get them.. Black maybe but se-ls would be the best I think.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

heh yea i know they're not real c/f and not really feeling em either just a thought really...

oh the mesh and the crap behind it turned out silver i'll take another pic tomorrow


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i'll post pics when its all on


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

and its all finally on,

before









after


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm done with the car, here are some pics in its final form.

http://www.irnn.net/forum/index.php?act=garage&CODE=12&CID=140


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice! Looks pretty sick.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a car is never "done" ....


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

nice, what kind of rotors are those?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks...

NotAnotherHondam you're right, car is never done lol might get a new stereo or some more engine mods lol 

Rotors are brembo drilled for AD22s


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

jlee, looks nice, but it would look nicer if there was an intercooler to hide all that space in the front bumpuer


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Haha Same color I want my SE-R, whats the color code for it? Nice rims/tires too. Ah.. so much for me to do, so little money. Stupid Insurince keeping me poor.

Edit - Also see you got a new hood and it dropped finally. Looking better.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> jlee, looks nice, but it would look nicer if there was an intercooler to hide all that space in the front bumpuer


Haha yeah I'm still tossing up motor ideas in the air... friends are telling me to at least put on an inter "fooler" LOL.

Color code I have no idea, I fell in love the with WRX blue the first time I saw it so I just told em I wanted the subaru blue.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

lol I like the Skyline's blue more myself, its basically just slightly darker. Im probably going to just ask a nissan dealer.. "Do you know the color code for um.. 'Skyline Blue'?" and see what he says. I need to call one anyway for my remote.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> Haha yeah I'm still tossing up motor ideas in the air... friends are telling me to at least put on an inter "fooler" LOL.


Please dont listen to them. I will loose all respect to your car :thumbup:


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I love that color. Reminds me of my sentra..  I havnt been able to drive it for almost 2 years... You said you are done with the car.. You cant be serious. Plenty of things to do to it..


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... my motor blew its headgasket so I was at the point where swapping to a SR20 was in reach. However, it wasn't a financially good decision as the cost of a swap would cost as much as a used SE-R typically found in the classifieds. I'd have down time because of gathering the necessary parts to make the swap possible (motor, tranny, mounts, axles, clutch assembly, etc...)

So last week I swapped in a 30k GA16 from the junkyard and imma rock it until I'm done with school (next year!). Might keep the car as a DD or just sell it. Am looking at a 15-20k car such as the new Civic Si, SE-R Spec V, tC, etc. I'm sorta not feeling the import scene anymore


----------

